# Internal or external Hard disk



## bubusam13 (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi guys,

My PC is running out of space. I have lots of RAW images which I need to copy to my hard drive. I edit them in my free time. So what should I purchase ? 
A internal drive or an External hard drive(externally powered). Also the main reason for me considering an external hard drive is in future I am planning to upgrade to a MAC for editing purpose.


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 17, 2016)

External are always best for storing RAW images because it takes a long time to transfer them and you can just carry those pics with you everywhere. 

I just purchased a WD Passport Ultra 2TB. Excellent performance. I see it's going for Rs 6800 on Amazon. Great price.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 17, 2016)

might want to use an external powered usb hard drive.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 17, 2016)

What is concerning me is I am going to create the default Adobe Lightroom save directory in the drive. As such I believe I will need a performing and reliable drive, else I will be loosing all my images.
What will be more reliable and good performance, an USB powered external drive or an externally powered USB hard drive ?


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 17, 2016)

bubusam13 said:


> What is concerning me is I am going to create the default Adobe Lightroom save directory in the drive. As such I believe I will need a performing and reliable drive, else I will be loosing all my images.
> What will be more reliable and good performance, an USB powered external drive or an externally powered USB hard drive ?



USB is more reliable. But performance is better on 3.5" drives.


----------



## Lincon_WD (Apr 18, 2016)

bubusam13 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My PC is running out of space. I have lots of RAW images which I need to copy to my hard drive. I edit them in my free time. So what should I purchase ?
> A internal drive or an External hard drive(externally powered). Also the main reason for me considering an external hard drive is in future I am planning to upgrade to a MAC for editing purpose.


 [MENTION=105759]bubusam13[/MENTION]

When we talk about backups, the most important features in an external hard drive are, in order: reliability, speed, capacity, warranty, customer support, and built quality.

Considering the fact that you will upgrade to Macbook. 
I'd say you can go for WD My Passport Pro which is specially built for Mac. This drive delivers both with transfer rates as high as 233 MB/s.
You can check more details on the link below:

Support Answer

You may continue to post here if you have any other questions.


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 18, 2016)

Lincon_WD said:


> [MENTION=105759]bubusam13[/MENTION]
> 
> When we talk about backups, the most important features in an external hard drive are, in order: reliability, speed, capacity, warranty, customer support, and built quality.
> 
> ...


I would like to ask you a question if I may? Why do you have a WD in your name?


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 18, 2016)

[MENTION=295989]Lincon_WD[/MENTION] Thanks again for your private messages. I really value your time and information.   

Cheers.


----------



## bubusam13 (Apr 18, 2016)

WD My Passport Pro ? Please share the link for 2TB. Also what about Ultra ?


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 18, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> I would like to ask you a question if I may? Why do you have a WD in your name?



I believe it's obvious looks like he works for Western Digital.


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 18, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> I believe it's obvious looks like he works for Western Digital.


I wanted to make sure. He could've been a WD fanboy


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 18, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> I wanted to make sure. He could've been a WD fanboy



Based on his responses doesn't look like that.
let's wait for him to respond.


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 18, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> Based on his responses doesn't look like that.
> let's wait for him to respond.



Again, I wanted to make sure before making assumptions and asking him technical questions. It was the professional thing to do. I didn't read his comments on other threads. 

If you read my post directly below my question, you would have seen that I've already had a private conversation with him. He is a WD representative and offered helpful answers to my questions.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 18, 2016)

^So nothing wrong there.:smug_NF:


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 18, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> Again, I wanted to make sure before making assumptions and asking him technical questions. It was the professional thing to do. I didn't read his comments on other threads.
> 
> If you read my post directly below my question, you would have seen that I've already had a private conversation with him. He is a WD representative and offered helpful answers to my questions.



Sorry I missed that post thought someone else posted.
My apologies.


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 18, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> Sorry I missed that post thought someone else posted.
> My apologies.


No problem, bud. It happens


----------



## yatishgaba (Jun 7, 2016)

You should go for external drive... External drive is good as well as portable. You can carry it anywhere...


----------



## tekiagadi (Nov 17, 2016)

In my opinion, Buying External Hard drive is good.


----------

